# Remote ed coder



## alsmdl (Jan 9, 2013)

I am a CPC and have over 15 years in the Medical Coding Industry. I am looking for a Emergency Room Remote from home only Coding Position. I can code both the physician charges as well as the facility and infusion codes.  Please contact me through my email initally.





April Lytle CPC
5 w Ann
Lombard, Il
Email   april1818@comcast.net 


Qualifications 
Certified Professional Coder CPC 
Orthopedic & Spinal Specialist Proficiency Certificate
Surgical and Office Procedure Coding
Emergency Room Coding for Physician & Facility
Member of the AAPC
Supervisory & instructor skills
Highly Motivated/Mastering new skills with ease

TRUSTHCS MEDICAL CONSULTANTS CPC CODER
REMOTE CODING DEC 2011 – CURRENT
Contact: Jennifer Bray or Lori Lowe
Remote coding for large clinics in various cities throughout the United States. 
Code Hospital ED for both facility and physician charges & procedures. Coded Primary Care Clinic, Complimentary Meds, Acupuncture, & Orthopedic Clinics.
I was hired as a full time staff member and a dozen of the new staff including myself have found out they do not always have full time work available to us. It is imperative I work a minimum of 40 hours a week, and many times am able to work overtime. Sadly at this time they can not guarantee full time work to any of there staff.

MILLENNIUM MEDICAL MAN. CPC- CODER
INDEPENDENT CONTRACTOR
May 2003 to September 2011
Contact Andrea Vallone Coding Manager 630 734 0200 ext. 326
Cheryl Anderson CEO 630 734 0200 ext.227
This is a Medical Billing and Coding facility that has multiple accounts with hospitals in Chicago and Suburbs as well as St Louis.
I began coding West Suburban Emergency Room in the office for 10 months and then was able to do remote coding from home. I continued with West Sub for several months. When that contracted ended I coded Elmhurst Emergency Room for several years and the last account I worked was DePaul Medical Center in St Louis. All was remote coding.
I passed independent audits as well as the yearly Medicare audit that was required.
I was also responsible to compile and submit the weekly missing information report and had contact with both the Account Managers for each account and with the Doctor at Elmhurst that was in charge of clearing up the missing info list that we submitted.
** I have been working from home for the last 8 yrs. They are now outsourcing
there work to a company in India.

M & M ORTHOPEDICS Certified Professional Coder
Nov- 1995 to May 2003 $42,000 yr.
Contact: Karen Jackson 630 968 1881
Responsible to code for a 21 physician, 6 office location clinic. The physicians consist of 15
General Orthopedic Surgeons, 2 Spinal Specialist, 2 Podiatrist 2 Pediatric Spinal, 1 Physiatrist, & 4 PA*s. They also own their own x-ray, MRI, EMG, & Bone Density Equipment. I code primarily for the Spinal Specialist, The Hand Specialist, and the Head Orthpod of the clinic. Dr Marquardt whom has since retired. My duties are to code and then enter the procedures into our system.
Maintain knowledge of all insurance and compliance guidelines. Keep the staff and physicians informed of the ever changing rules and guidelines. Staying compliant & coding accurately is my main concern, as the best treatment for the patient being the main concern of our physicians.
Educate and assist the collection department staff in the same manner as well as have the
responsibility to be the resource person for each and every staff member. This reaches out to include our surgical schedulers, registrars, clinical and x-ray staff.
Assist in structuring policy for the billing department. Responsible for in-services and in house staff education.


----------

